# 100+ grooming tips



## ThatNinjaHorse

A few years ago i got a free CD that was being given out with all these grooming tips on it, from various horse people. Ive never used all of these and some even contradict each other, but i just thought it'd make an interesting read! Its quite long so i will put it in two posts.​ 

Wash any white socks with "Jif" or any cream cleanser. They come up very white​

Using a cut onion to shine a natural hoof before going in the show ring
it really shines and does no damage​ 
Put an egg in their food once a week and it will help condition and shine the coat​ 
If your horse starts moulting, start at the top and work your way head to rump​ 
After washing the horse, rinse off with white vinegar to remove excess lather​ 
Hairspray and bobby pins work wonders when trying to keep a Shetlands plats in place​ 
If you have trouble with hair rubbing out (manes or shoulders), apply show shine spray in the area before rugging. Works under hoods for manes too, just don't on manes before a show if platting.​ 
When using a curry comb, always brush the hair flat, not in a circular motion, as the desired effect is a flat coat.​ 
Use antibacterial dishwashing liquid on tails to keep Queensland itch and other itchies at bay​ 
When turning out only VERY lightly rinse the tail after conditioner, leave in 85-90% this will keep the tail untangled.​ 
Mr. Sheen sprayed lightly in the tail makes for a great looking show tail and no tangles to boot.​ 
Use eucalyptus wool wash as a spray for the whole horse to get a shiny, soft coat and deter the flies.​ 
Training a horse to accept electric clippers can be tricky so try using an electric toothbrush to get them used​ 
to vibrations on the skin and a motor noise without the hassle of dangerous cords or blades to deal with​ 
As we wash in cooler months drying off horses quickly is important we invested in travelling towels similar to a Chamois. We find they absorb the water and drying time is quicker we also find they are lighter and easier to use than ordinary towels. We wash up to four horses each show.​ 
I always use a rubber curry comb to massage the horse. It gets the blood circulating, all the loose hair and dirt comes out, leaving my horse's coat smooth and shiny​ 
To get knots out of wet horse tails always start from the bottom and work up. Use a generous amount of conditioner and if the tail is really thick, divide it into equal sections to make it easier to manage​ 
Feeding boiled beetroot and washing with mayonnaise will quickly darken a coat and the mayonnaise will add a shine.​ 
By rubbing a little baby oil into your hands and then onto your horse's mane and tail when you are finished​ 
grooming gives them an extra gleam and adds a bit of protection!​
To prevent your horses tail being thin and unattractive. Don’t brush it! The night before your comp wash the tail, then apply conditioner and allow to sit for 5mins. Start to brush the tail (with the conditioner in it) at the bottom. This way you are brushing the knots out from bottom to top, instead of top to bottom. Once all out rinse the tail
(and if you please, apply a tail bag). This way you will loose less hair and achieve a thicker tail!!​

Add vinegar to the rinse water for a great shine.​ 
Wet your curry comb and it will get the hair out faster!​ 
I love to use wool mix on my horse, it brings out a lovely shine, then on show day I just wash, and wipe his coat​ 
when dry with a lambs wool glove and he is one shiny horse, no other spray needed.
Sunflower seeds are really good to get a shiny coat!​ 
Don't really have any great tips just have a healthy horse on the inside and they will glow on the outside.​ 
Clip out your white socks it helps keep them clean and when white make up is applied its the most brilliant white and you stand out in the crowd​ 
Mix mouthwash and lanoline together and rub into tail to help it grow faster​ 
For lovely white socks I always wash well than dust on baby powder, and then wrap white legs with bandages.​ 
Always cover again with large float boots when travelling, especially back legs!! Nothing worse than poo covered white stockings!!!​ 
Using warm water when washing horses helps their oils to come through quicker leaving a softer moisture coat.​ 
When attending shows, make sure you have disposable gloves to put on when making up horses. Stops you from getting your hands grubby!​ 
Shampoo manes and tails in NO MORE TEARS baby shampoo before brushing to make it soft and pliable
( Remember to washout all the suds though)​ 
I wash, dry and completely comb my Shetlands tails before plaiting them and putting them in tail bags.​ 
This prevents breakage and makes the tail longer.​ 
Baby oil with a couple of drops in it used around the eyes and muzzle not only repels flies but gives your horse that nice sleek show sheen look and you don’t have to use heaps of make-up. You also don’t have a horse in the show ring shaking its head to chase away the annoying flies​ 
On cuts that might scar, use zinc cream to keep scar soft. this will promote hair re-growth and minimal scaring if any.​ 
After you have washed your horses tail plat it the night before the show. In the morning the horses tail will look fuller since the waves from the plat create this impression.​ 
Put baby oil in the horse’s mane to keep dandruff away.​ 
The best time to groom a horse is when they are warm. There pores are open and this allows the dirt to escape properly​ 
Soak tail and mane in baby oil it makes the hair shiny and soft.​
Remember, don’t apply too much make-up to your horse. When applying make-up, rub some baby oil into it; it gives you a much better finishing touch.​ 
When confronted with a very tangled and messy tail, put a good conditioner in first, leave in for 5 minutes and detangle with the conditioner in. The conditioner helps undo the knots. Rinse, then shampoo and condition as Normal.​

Always use a good detangler for long mane's and tails. Especially If you show horses. And use conditioner in their tail and mane if you don’t plait. It makes them nice and soft, and they look great!!!​ 
Mix 50% baby oil and 50% surgical spirits and spray onto mane and tail for very clean, dust free shine.​ 
​​​


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

If you happen to get Hoof black on your hands at a show, simply spray liberally with aeroguard aerosol, and it will then wash completely away with soap and water. (shampoo is a good soap substitute). Will also work on your horse, if you get drips on those socks!​ 
After I have washed my horse I put a clean rug straight on so the hair dries straight with no fluffing.​ 
If putting baby powder on your grey horse make sure you don’t put too much. There is nothing worse than the judge patting your horse and seeing white powder come off on their hands.​ 
Small sewn plaits look better than the old "bobbles" and are more comfortable for the horse. Takes a bit of practice but is much more horse friendly!​ 
If I need to make my horses look good really fast wet a towel and wipe them with it. It works a treat!​ 
Some of us get so sidetracked with what product is going to produce the glossy coat, that we forget what is behind it- proper feeding, exercise and grooming go a long way to turning out a glowing, healthy horse!​ 
After washing, add a good squirt of a water dispersible bath oil such as Hamiltons of QV to about a 1/2 bucket of hot water and sponge over your horse to condition his skin and add a terrific shine to the coat.​ 
I like to keep my pony & horses tails in good condition, to help with this I keep them shampooed, conditioned & regularly trimmed. I always groom them when they have been shampooed & conditioned. My pony & horse always look like they have a clean, thick & well groomed tails.​ 
Don't brush your horse's tail everyday but only after you have washed it and still have conditioner in it should you comb it using a wide toothed comb. If needed use your fingers to remove knots. Every time you brush your horse's tail, about 5 hairs or more come out!​ 
Ensure all grooming gear is cleaned regularly and preferably before being used on each different horse.​ 
Always wear gloves when using blu-o or chestnut shampoo, or else you will end up looking like a ommpa loompa.​

For top tail results, try VO5 hot oil treatments for 3 months. It worked on my Arab who had his tail eaten off as a foal and now has a brilliant tail. No falsie needed​ 
For those tough to get areas (eg jowl) when trying to get your horses winter coat out use a rubber or latex glove that is slightly damp. It works wonders so don’t rub too hard.​ 
Want a deep cleaning shampoo without the cost? Buy Mr. Matey(blue bottle) bubble bath. The results are unbelievable. They shine, no dirt/sand etc. People ask what’s on my horses - just bubble bath! Try it it’s worth it.​ 
Buy the larger size of your favourite cream/ointment etc, then transfer a small quantity to a smaller jar for carrying in your tack box. It is more economical.​ 
Never condition a horses mane or tail directly before plaiting , as it make the hair to slippery for a good plait job​ 
The day before a show put pantyhose or tights on a horse's legs to keep them clean over night.​ 
Use plastic glad wrap over your horse's plaits before rugging to stop them from rubbing out.​ 
Use wetand dry sandpaper on your horses hooves to smooth out rasp marks before painting with hoof black.​ 
Hairspray removes ‘blackit’ if you go over the hoof & on to their skin/hair.​ 
An old towel folded in half makes a great tail-bag.​ 
Using a damp sponge will help with removing loose hair.​ 
Always have a cotton rug under your other rugs as it is easy to put through the washing machine, protects the heavier rugs from the sweat and dirt off the horse and keeps your horse cleaner between washes and keeps them more comfortable not having to wear a sweaty rug on their skin.​ 
I use a few drops of (Melaleuca Alternafolia) tea tree oil mixed in one quart warm water bottle when cleaning my horses hooves Especially if there is a hole/abscess. I clean it with a hoof pic and nail as my farrier says, but rather than using hydrogen Peroxide ( that kills the skin cells including the good ones) , the tea tree oil cleans, disinfects and heals all at once leaving no damaged skin tissue on the foot.​ 
Once you have brushed the horse all over with a dandy brush, use a body brush on the coat for added shine!​

When brushing tails try using a dog slicker brush. You don’t strip the hair and they do a good job​ 
After clipping your horse add a few teaspoons of baby oil to a bucket of warm water and sponge this all over the areas that have been clipped. This helps remove any fine particles of hair and dust that just won't leave with a normal brushing, also replaces a little bit of gentle oil back into the coat and makes them look great to!​ 
My horse had his tail eaten as a foal. I put in several Hot Oil treatments and treated his tail like a person with bad split ends and at 7 years now he will never need a false tail. Their tails should be treated like we would our own. Constant care and keeping an eye on it will ensure that you have a full tail for the show season.​ 
This is not a grooming Hint, but a first aid tip. I have tried everything when it comes to healing cuts on horses, from expensive creams and sprays, but the other day I had a friend recommend to me a liquid called Milton, which any mother would know is a disinfectant for baby bottles and such, this worked a treat. All you do is mix it
with water and put in a spray bottle and 'bob's your uncle'! I recently used this on my dog to heal where my neighbour had shot him in the head. This was a really nasty wound, but it has now healed with only minor scaring and it healed in a matter of 2 weeks, and all I used was a diluted mix of Milton in a spray bottle.​ 
If you have a horse with a really badly matted tail, as in one that's beyond washing and brushing out, pour some ordinary household cooking oil e.g, vegetable oil, canola oil etc through the entire tail then start brushing it out with your fingers. Once the tail is knot free, wash and condition the tail thoroughly with whatever product you use. I was given a horse with a tail that was so badly matted that it was like a loofa sponge but 10 times harder and 20 minutes after pouring oil through, the horse had a tail to rival all tails!​


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Still too long!

For white socks use Curash baby powder. Mix up powder with water to make paste. Paint it onto the sock and allow to dry - approx 5min - then bandage .
Remove bandage the next day just before showing and lightly brush the powder out. Fantastic result. I used it on the week-end on a Welsh Foal.​ 
Sorbolene Cream with Tea Tree oil is great for getting the knots out of unruly manes and tails and it also Eliminates static electricity when it’s windy.​ 
It has been recommended to us that after we use Blackit our horses hooves on comp day, spray them with hair spray. Apparently it helps to prevent dust from sticking to the Blackit and it just wipes off. We have used it a couple of times
and it seems to work.​ 
I have a horse with scars on his hind legs. These are made less obvious by "exfoliating" the dead skin off the surface- using a plastic curry comb to make the skin as smooth as possible then rubbing an ointment (thicker than a cream)
onto it to keep the skin as supple as possible. Then at show time I camouflage the area with coloured chalk- this wouldn't work if the scar was covered in scaly dry slough.​ 
The solo comb is the best thing I have used when grooming. I used to spend hours pulling manes which I always hated doing, then I moved onto messing them up with scissors. The solo comb is quick and painless and does a wonderful job.​ 
I like to wash grey horses with some Marther Gardners Wool wash mixed into the shampoo. Does not strip the natural oils from their coats and helps get their tails really clean. It's especially good for getting rid of the stains in white tails.

When preparing my horses hooves for show and dressage. I like to give the hoof a gentle sand with a fine sandpaper and then apply the hoof polish. Once dry I give the hoof a coat of hair spray. I find this technique keeps the appearance smooth, removes any build up of dirt etc and allows for a beautiful appearance ready for the show ring.​

To cover up those yellow stains on white, white hocks mix peroxide with talcum powder and paint on the area stained.​ 
Wait for it dry and then lightly brush away. This results in no white mark on that day and helps get rid of the stain the next time you wash. Eventually this area becomes clean.​ 
To prevent too many nasties building up in your brushes, regularly wash them thoroughly with warm water and any antibacterial horsey shampoo. Doing this prevents the spread of any bacterial problems that could have built up in the bristles of your brushes and helps keep your horse's coat nice and shiny and a little more dust free.​ 
For really white results use sunlight soap you'll get the dirt right out it is great
We show our ponies and they all have lovely long white socks, I use a simple method to make them so white that you are blinded by them, after using H-10 shampoo, I put some talc into a spray bottle (powder must be zinc based) add some water and spray onto the legs till they are saturated and let dry overnight in the stable,
lightly brush the next day and boy are those legs white. But remember the talc must be zinc based.​ 
To encourage your horse's coat to grow back in areas due to hair loss, allergy, rain scald or wound healing, use Woolworths own brand black and red Vitamin E cream daily. It has no perfumes or added nasties and it works !!​ 
this is the best tip for showies...when you clip your horse particularly in winter there coats look dull and dry...i go to the pharmacy and get Alpha Keri oil which is a product for people with skin conditions like super dry skin or eczema etc you put about 20mls in a bucket of warm water and bath your horse with it concentrating on really dry areas..you don't rinse it off but gently pat dry and sufficiently rug afterwards. do this regularly for a week or two and your horse gets a real lustre in its coat..great for before shows, to smooth the coat and add shine. Trust me it works!!​ 
To get a fantastic mirror shine, mix up 1/3 of canola or vegetable oil to 2/3 methylated spirits and just before you go into the ring lightly mist it over the horse and wipe off with a single stoke with a soft cloth. the spirits evaporates
leaving the oil to sheen and protect the coat! It works like a gem!​ 
Citronella and baby oil will help with flies​ 
If plaiting down or rosetting the night before a show, to keep your mane flat, use hair spray on top of finished plaits (or favourite product), then lay a stocking along the top of the mane, and loop a rubber band over each rosette to secure. This will stop the mane from fuzzing up overnight!​ 
This is a first aid tip with a natural remedy. We raced a horse at the picnic meets. When he came back after the race he had a bloody puncture wound in his metatarsus (hind knee joint). That arvo when we reached home we put plenty of fresh comfrey (herb) over the wound and bandaged the area. The way the comfrey works has to be seen 
​to be believed. Raffy (the horse) was good as gold. ​ 

To get your horses coat out when moulting, use a pair of rubber gloves that you use for dish washing. They are cheap and easy to use and get​​​


To wipe off dirt from your horses face easily apply a layer of baby oil every couple of days. You’ll find you don’t have to rub it just slides off and your horses face will always look so shiny and clean​


When applying black makeup to your horses face instead of just putting it on, soften it by mixing it with a little bit of water and baby oil on a sponge, this way it spreads more easily gives off a shine, but also looks more natural.​


Don’t use wool wash on your horse - it takes the oils out of coat.​


If you have a horse that’s mane is fairly untamable(and long) and easily gets greasy and knotty, I have found if you mix a little conditioner in water and have it in a spray bottle, shake it around then spray it on the mane when you brush out the mane it is always smooth shiny, and so easy to brush out those knots!!! Also it gives your horse’s mane a really nice glossy shine. This is great for breeds with longer, thicker manes like ponies, or just to give your horse’s mane that beautiful shine!!!​


A cheap alternative to stopping hooves drying out and cracking if you are on a budget is vegetable oil. You can buy the cheap vegetable oil from the supermarket, or alternatively you can use the left over waste oil that you have been cooking with. Just strain and pour it into a bottle with a nozzle on it, and you can just squeeze it


around the top of the horses' hoof without having to get oil on your hands or use a paint brush.​


At the end of winter when your horse or pony is shedding their winter coat, it always gets stuck in the lining, especially if they are blanket lined. I found an easy way to remove most of the hair before storing away until the next cold season is to get those little grey/black Grooming blocks you can pick up from the saddleries for about $8.00.


The ones you use on the horse to remove shedding hair or bots from there legs. Just rub it along on the blanket lining. It takes a bit of elbow grease, but I have found it to remove most hair & have them ready for next winter​


Using an oven mitt is great as a sponge, as you can easily keep hold of it on your hand instead of dropping it in the dirt like I often do! It is also as effective as a rubber glove as mentioned above for getting rid of excess hair when your horse is moulting​


Flies are a nuisance with horses and there are many great commercial fly sprays, but here are some home-made alternatives. I find this works really well Combine ingredients and use in spray bottle - been using it for years.


2 tablespoons dish soap, 2 cups water, half a cup of white vinegar​


​​​


----------



## FGRanch

Wow thanks for typing that all out!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

nah i just used copy + paste!


----------



## jadeewood

thats acherly really helped, somee of the things really work


----------



## charlene1985

heres another tip, (first aid) preparation h is wonderful for proud flesh.


----------



## xkatex

charlene1985 said:


> heres another tip, (first aid) preparation h is wonderful for proud flesh.


 ^^ I will vouche for that as well! Preparation H works wonders on most proud flesh.

You can create a fly spray mixure of Applecider Vinegar mixed with White Vinegar and water. Helps keeps flies at bay.

Also take a large freezer style plastic bag. Fill half way with vingar and put a penny in it. Place several through out your barn and it apparently helps keep flies away.

If your horse has a minor scrap/cut or is having issues with dry scabs try putting Zincofax (the white cream they use on babies bums). It helps the healing process and keeps scabs from peeling.


----------



## PintoTess

here is one of my tips:
for a horse with a pink nose, when you go to a show dont put white makeup on it, put white ZINC on it. it stips them from getting sunburnt and it looks just like makeup!


----------



## aspin231

Can anyone vouche for the hot oil treatments on tails?


----------



## Luvs2jump

I'm going to have to try the cut onion of these times on my gelding's hooves to see if it works so next I show I'll know wither or not to use it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TKButtermilk

Hot oil treatments are a miracle! And their effects really last after weeks my mares tail is still shiny and soft. Here's a tip: to keep the hot oil "hot" boil water and pour it into a thermos with the hot oil containers until ready to use. The thermos will keep it hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> 1) Wash any white socks with "Jif" or any cream cleanser. They come up very white​
> 2) Put an egg in their food once a week and it will help condition and shine the coat​
> 
> 3) Mix mouthwash and lanoline together and rub into tail to help it grow faster​
> 4) After you have washed your horses tail plat it the night before the show. In the morning the horses tail will look fuller since the waves from the plat create this impression.​
> 5) Mix 50% baby oil and 50% surgical spirits and spray onto mane and tail for very clean, dust free shine.​


I thought I'd correct a few of the points made.

Point 1) is dangerous, you run the risk of chemical burns on your horses legs, massive allergic reactions or both. Jif specificly stated on the back of the bottle that you are to avoid contact with skin where possible.

Point 2) this is an old wives tale and doesnt work, it can also upset the delicate balance of protiens in a horses system and induce lammi. A far better way to get a good shine is to feed flax oil.

3) Alcohol and lanoline? nothing that will promote hair growth there! if anything it will just make a gooy mess.

4) all very well for some breeds but in serveral breeds wavy hair is concidered coarse and is heavily peanalised.

5) surgical spirits will create a burning sensation for the horse if left on the skin! not nice!



My tips. 

1)Wash white legs in green or yellow fairy liquid. Rins very very well. then using crushed white chalk (the stuff they use for showing cattle) add some water to it to make a liquid, sponge onto white legs, allow to dry then bandage (this ensures that you dont get lines from bandages.
Results in spotless, gleaming white socks every time, with no harsh chemicals.

2) Pig oil mixed with flour of sulphur prevents mud fever like nothing else. If you put it on legs once a week the mud just wont stick. It is also brilliant for preventing stains on white legs.

3) if you keep your horse warm then its coat will lie flat and look incredibly shiney.

4) full body lycra rugs are gods gift to people who show!


----------



## mapleridgefarm

I am going to try the hot oil treatment for mane/tail. My rocky has a very long thick mane and tail, and it gets kinda dry. I was going to get MTG until i read the ingredient list and saw mineral oil was the first ingredient. no way was i spending $25 on a bottle of mineral oil!


----------



## Rowzy

Heres a tip: To get a stained tail really clean, wash it first as you would normally do then soak it in a bucket of water mixed with apple cider vinegar. I soak for 5 minutes or until the water is gross. If the water is especially gross, dump it and repeat until the tail is clean. Rinse the tain and condition. This works for any color tail, but I've always used it on my mares black and greyish tail.

I have tried white vinegar for this too but it doesnt work as well. I think the reason vinegar works is that it breaks down the dirt that the shampoo can't get.


----------



## Sunny

The curry comb tip isn't correct. Not only is a curry made to go in circles, but it is also made to lift up dust and hair to be brushed off afterward; therefore, you are supposed to go over the horse with a body brush after the curry, not use the curry solely, so in the end the hair will indeed be lying flat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz

An egg in their food doesn't work? I can see it being unhealthy, but theoretically it would work.

It worked for my past show pigs and even calves. We always added eggs to improve coat condition.


----------

